

Ask HN: Why Facebook is not responsive? - fortunajs

Why Facebook has m.facebook.com instead of a responsive website?
======
andrewhillman
Facebook doesn't have a responsive design because their goal is to load the
site and all the apps that hook into the platform as fast as possible with the
least amount of overhead as possible.

------
HeinZawHtet
As a large application, it is too complex to make responsive. It will make bad
UX. Instead of making large web application responsive., it is better to have
mobile version of web or mobile app.

------
wojteksz
Due to management reasons. For such a complex structure it is easier to manage
single mobile pages.

------
thekevan
Because they want you to use the app, which comes along with permissions to
access your data.

~~~
abkco
To be fair, one would think it would be a bit more complex than that. Think
about how large their codebase is and how many different types of browsers and
devices they support.

~~~
thekevan
So does Twitter.

